# New Mice From Heather



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you again heather for the siamese,himmi,black mice, They are all stunning.

Himi Buck who kept posing for te camera

















Black Buck who did not want to sit still









One of the 4 Siamese does who was sniffing me all over trying to work out who it was








Two of them









The one of the 3 SiameseXCream babies who seemed to enjoy the photo shoot

























And there are 2 tiny babies but didnt get any photos of them.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're lovely!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

They look nice on camera! Miss the himi buck :-( Remember there's a really long way to go with these - they need to be so much darker on the body than they are. However, concentrate on those foxes - what you showed me yesterday were not bad at all! Very nice actually. Get them to shows over the next few months  it was also very good to meet you properly!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, such stunning mice! I love the SiameseXCream babies - so adorable. Will they change colour as they get older?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look good stuff.Can't wait to see the future results.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the himi guy was so well behaved and just sat there while i took photos. They will make a good long term project. Dont worrie heather the foxes will have the frount seat and i will take over the fox class soon :thumbuo Yeah it was great hanging out.

Not sure mojomouse, from what ive read and been told ch/ce would be black eye siamese so they should look like siamese but with black eyes.

I cant take any credit for them thats all heather but hopefully one day ill be showing there decendants.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes it was nice to see you. Big congrats on your wins


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

hehe thank you it was my first 1st


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Stunning! Love them all!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

The himmy's are gorgeous! Love


----------

